# The Tiniest House



## woodland pixie (Jul 9, 2013)

Had to share this little place. Near Exeter, it has stood empty for years, deteriorating. The decrepit house next to it has just been compulsorily purchased, emptied of all goodies, padlocked up and is up for sale by sealed bids of 100 grand upwards. And I didn't get a chance to have a squizz  So before the same happens here, I give you, the tiniest house  

I don't know why it's empty and can't find any history on it I'm afraid...pm me for location details if tiny houses appeal to you. A few random things have been nicked from here since my last visit so not publishing address. Explored on me tod. Not a brilliant photographer yet so apologies as the light was fading...

disclaimer - may not actually be the tiniest house in the world but tis pretty weeny 

First thing I noticed was gone was the foxes head doorknocker...now it seems fox greets you by mooning at you



imag

Smashed front window



how to make screen shot

View of the living room from the front door, kitchen through



windows automatic screenshot

From the sofa



how to screenshot on windows 7

The tiniest of kitchens! Oven gone since last time



image hosting 10mb limit

And the kitchen ceiling



how to use print screen

Nice lino though



green shot screen capture

Sweet little handle on door to staircase



image ru

The bedroom. Such cosiness  the ceiling has fallen in the corner of this room



screenshot windows

Ready for winter



greenshot download

Bathroom from bedroom door



upload a picture

Yes, somebody *actually* nicked the bog too....makes you wonder doesn't it



image free hosting

Amazing webness in the bathroom



image upload no compression

Thank you for looking, Hope you like the old place


----------



## Bones out (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you... Got any more of outside for scale?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 9, 2013)

interesting lil moochy report that, good one!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Great find!
Thanks


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 10, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Thank you... Got any more of outside for scale?



Yes  just didn't want to put it in report for the public and then forgot to post in comments  it really is that small! The smashed front window is hidden behind what I think probably used to be a nice, neat little hedge...

thanks people 






download screenshot


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rrrr that really is cute!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a tiny one!great find.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you! That sure is snug


----------



## night crawler (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice, just a shame people feel thay can steal anything fro a disused house.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 11, 2013)

Good find
Understand being dubious about posting location in public


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 12, 2013)

this is a little cutie, like this!


----------



## Quattre (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice one! And what does the staircase look like?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like a really lovely mooch! Nice photos


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 13, 2013)

Quattre said:


> Nice one! And what does the staircase look like?



It was too dark...forgot me torch as I wasn't expecting to be here and hate flashed photos...
very sweet and tiny though, only about 9 stairs... may have to go back when the sun's out if you'd like to see it? Good excuse for a revisit  plus I didn't check all the cupboards as my friend was in a rush....

Thanks all!


----------

